# Fake Officer Arrested after Stopping Real Florida Deputy



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Story by local6.com*

A man accused of impersonating an Osceola County sheriff's deputy and pulling drivers over had a Taser gun, flashing lights and a badge apparently purchased online and in magazines, according to a Local 6 News report. 
Investigators said Craig Tavares, who is a convicted felon, allegedly pulled over several people at the Villa Sol subdivision during the last month while pretending to be an officer. 
Detectives began their investigation into Tavares after one of his co-workers at Gold Leaf Security spotted him performing an illegal traffic stop, according to the report. 
Tavares also allegedly showed a co-worker a fake Osceola County sheriff's jacket, Taser gun, gun belt and flashing red and blue lights. 
"He is claiming that he got this (stuff) from the Internet and from law enforcement-type magazines," Osceola County Sheriff's spokeswoman Twis Lizasuain said. 
Tavares was captured after stopping a real officer, the report said. 
"He was actually caught because he attempted to pull over our deputy," Lizasuain said. 
During questioning, investigators said Taveres confessed but did not say why he did it, according to the Local 6 News report. 
Tavares used either a dark gray Ford Taurus or a white Lexus to pull people over, investigators said. 
"Investigators have no idea how many victims are out there," Local 6 reporter Deborah Garcia said. "There could be dozens of drivers out there who still don't know that the deputy who pulled them over was a fake." 
Anyone who believes they were pulled over by Tavares is urged to call the Osceola County Sheriff's Office. 
Watch Local 6 News for more on this story.

Copyright 2006 by Internet Broadcasting Systems and Local6.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------

